# Shadow Box Plans - Navy



## gcruise815 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi! I am looking for military shadow box plans. I have been looking for a couple of hours, any info. would be great. I am looking for a couple of different designs. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## seawolf21 (Aug 1, 2007)

*Military wood stuff*

Try www.usmedals.com, they may have some stuff you could use.


Gary


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Are you looking for any specific designs or just the basic idea behind what goes into making one? Email me at [email protected] and I can send pics and ideas for you. 

-Al


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Did you get my email....never heard back from you. Hope it worked out ok for you.


----------



## winn (Jan 17, 2008)

woodworkersworkshop.com

you can spend days on this site,well catagorised


----------

